# Canon EOS RP w/RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM in stock and ready to ship



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 27, 2019)

> Our exclusive affiliate partner Adorama has the Canon EOS RP w/RF 24-105mm f/4L IS kit in stock and ready to ship. Keep in mind for a limited time, you also get the EG-E1 extension grip and the Canon Mount Adapter for free.
> Canon EOS RP w/RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM $2199
> The body only Canon EOS RP kit is currently listed as “pre order now”, but that may change today.



Continue reading...


----------



## Mr_EMan (Feb 27, 2019)

If Adorama is experiencing a DoS attack, I apologize. That's just me checking my order.


----------



## Chavim (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey @Mr_EMan I ordered the RP and the 35mm last week and they charged my credit card yesterday. Hopefully shipping out today.

Then wait for the UPS notice on my door, then ask them to hold the package at a UPS store.....


----------



## Mr_EMan (Feb 27, 2019)

Chavim said:


> Hey @Mr_EMan I ordered the RP and the 35mm last week and they charged my credit card yesterday. Hopefully shipping out today.



Good point. I should check my card. 

<VISA is experiencing delay at the moment. Technicians are checking out one particular IP address for overloading their system.>

Nope, nothing posted there on my card yet. I ordered it with the RF 24-105mm.

This is the first device I've obsessed about getting in a long, long time. Don't know why. It's not even a great camera.


----------



## Chavim (Feb 27, 2019)

Mr_EMan said:


> Good point. I should check my card.
> 
> <VISA is experiencing delay at the moment. Technicians are checking out one particular IP address for overloading their system.>
> 
> ...



Same here, have had the 5DII for years and never really cared about a new camera. Saw this camera and was like, "holy sh1t, this is perfect for me"


----------



## Scooter (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm traveling to Europe in a month and thought this would be the perfect travel camera. I'm anxiously awaiting my tracking number, just like the rest of you. I also ordered the rf 24-105mm kit. Any thoughts on a complimentary lens or lenses for a week on the Mediterranean?


----------



## Nelu (Feb 27, 2019)

Scooter said:


> I'm traveling to Europe in a month and thought this would be the perfect travel camera. I'm anxiously awaiting my tracking number, just like the rest of you. I also ordered the rf 24-105mm kit. Any thoughts on a complimentary lens or lenses for a week on the Mediterranean?


I would get the RF 35mm f/1.8 IS for low light shots in the evenings and also a spare battery. If you have the 24-105mm kit lens you're all set for your trip.
Have fun and kill that shutter!
Nelu


----------



## yinzer (Feb 27, 2019)

It's taking _a lot _of self-control to not order this now and have it tomorrow.

I just need to sell off my Sony gear first.


----------



## Tom W (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm a "body-only" purchaser (with the free grip extender and adapter, of course). The adapter shipped and arrived today. The Adorama site says "processing" on the body, but they did charge my card so I think that shipping is imminent. 

In the meantime, I have a 24-105 RF lens and an EF-RF adapter and nothing to mount them on. But that's OK - I have some outdoor chores to do today, and I don't really think I'd get to them if I had received the camera today.


----------



## mangobutter (Feb 27, 2019)

I agonized over the RP vs. the EOS R. I decided on the EOS R. I get it today!! Excited.

The reasons that swayed me were:

-RP not out at the time
-RP does NOT do silent shutter (hope they do in a future firmware update, how this is held back blows my mind)
-R shutter is rated to 200k cycles. RP is 100k. (not a huge deal, but it did help sway me)
-R has noticably better dynamic range and shadow recovery. Used to shoot the 6D and 5DII and shadow recovery was always nasty.
-R uses a bigger battery

I do like the way the RP looks with the grip, and its smaller size. But really when it came down to it, I love the ability to shoot silently. 

I have a feeling I won't like the mode dial on the R. I like the traditional mode dial since I switch between TV and AV a lot. I like being able to switch on the fly. No idea how I'll do with the R. I'm sure it's possible.. just not sure if it's as fluid as turning a knob.


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 27, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> I agonized over the RP vs. the EOS R. I decided on the EOS R. I get it today!! Excited.
> 
> The reasons that swayed me were:
> 
> ...


The manual lists a Silent Mode, is that not the same thing?


----------



## Ron_v_W (Feb 27, 2019)

Mr_EMan said:


> (......)
> This is the first device I've obsessed about getting in a long, long time. Don't know why. It's not even a great camera.


Probably because you've ordered the RF 24-105 with it, that's thing is phenomenal.


----------



## Ron_v_W (Feb 27, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> I agonized over the RP vs. the EOS R. I decided on the EOS R. I get it today!! Excited.
> (....)
> I have a feeling I won't like the mode dial on the R. I like the traditional mode dial since I switch between TV and AV a lot. I like being able to switch on the fly. No idea how I'll do with the R. I'm sure it's possible.. just not sure if it's as fluid as turning a knob.


Before the R, I owner an 80D. When turning the mode-dial, you had to press-and-hold the button inside the dial. For safety reasons, I think. The way you operate the dial on the R is very similar. You press a button and then you turn a knob. And if you don't want to turn it, you tick the screen.
I was used to it in a few seconds, even less. The big advantage is that it gives room to a great number of video modes, which otherwise would have taken a lot of space on the mode-dial. So only advantages IMHO (and in my humble experience too).


----------



## Mr_EMan (Feb 27, 2019)

Scooter said:


> I'm traveling to Europe in a month and thought this would be the perfect travel camera. I'm anxiously awaiting my tracking number, just like the rest of you. I also ordered the rf 24-105mm kit. Any thoughts on a complimentary lens or lenses for a week on the Mediterranean?



I've done Italy with the (24-105 mm/24-70 mm) + crop sensor, and that was good. And when we want to go wide angle, my wife and I use our phones. Some of the good photos we've picked from our vacations have come from an iPhone. I'm hoping with a full frame the 24-105 will be enough, but I have the old, old 70-200 mm f4 that I take with me when I need the reach.

Have fun in the Mediterranean! Just a bit jealous.


----------



## mangobutter (Feb 27, 2019)

That's reassuring. I remember the press and hold style buttons from earlier Canons.


----------



## mangobutter (Feb 27, 2019)

1Zach1 said:


> The manual lists a Silent Mode, is that not the same thing?



Apparently for the RP silent mode is just a scene mode and can't be done in AV, TV etc. and possibly (maybe?) Jpeg only? someone can correct some (or all) of those if I am wrong. 

Oh 1/8000 vs 1/4000. I use fast glass and sometimes on the bleeding edge.

Still though I got by years with my 6D. i imagine it's not a huge deal.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 27, 2019)

Mr_EMan said:


> I've done Italy with the (24-105 mm/24-70 mm) + crop sensor, and that was good. And when we want to go wide angle, my wife and I use our phones. Some of the good photos we've picked from our vacations have come from an iPhone. I'm hoping with a full frame the 24-105 will be enough, but I have the old, old 70-200 mm f4 that I take with me when I need the reach.
> 
> Have fun in the Mediterranean! Just a bit jealous.


Thanks, I'm excited! I do have the 17-40 F/4 (and the 24-70 F/2.8 ii), but I don't want to carry too many lenses with me. Nelu suggested getting the 35 RF 1.8 and yeah, I might have done that for low light.


----------



## Skywise (Feb 27, 2019)

Waiting for the reviews - if this ends up being a 6D II+ it might be worth the jump.


----------



## shawnee photographer (Feb 27, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> I agonized over the RP vs. the EOS R. I decided on the EOS R. I get it today!! Excited.
> 
> The reasons that swayed me were:
> 
> ...



I've been an R user for a couple of months now. I loved it from the get go and have only loved it more as time has passed and I've gotten nearly all of it figured to my liking. I've been shooting exclusively with adapted EF glass and my Sigma 150-600. I feel they work better adapted to the R than mounted to a traditional dslr. I'm holding out for the RF 16-35mm. Also releasing very soon, maybe tomorrow, is the adapter with either the drop in polarizer or ND filter ring. I got the polarizer version preordered. Literally one filter for ANY lens attached via the adapter! I can't wait to boost contrast and saturation on wildlife on very bright days where I can afford the stop in slowness. Eagles beware, lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## neto velasco (Feb 27, 2019)

Tom W said:


> I'm a "body-only" purchaser (with the free grip extender and adapter, of course). The adapter shipped and arrived today. The Adorama site says "processing" on the body, but they did charge my card so I think that shipping is imminent.
> 
> In the meantime, I have a 24-105 RF lens and an EF-RF adapter and nothing to mount them on. But that's OK - I have some outdoor chores to do today, and I don't really think I'd get to them if I had received the camera today.


Same thing happened to me, purchased the body with the free adapter and grip, this morning I got the adapter and the rest of the order still processing, they could have just sent out everything at once but its ok, hopefully the send them out today.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 27, 2019)

shawnee photographer said:


> I've been an R user for a couple of months now. I loved it from the get go and have only loved it more as time has passed and I've gotten nearly all of it figured to my liking. I've been shooting exclusively with adapted EF glass my Sigma 150-600. I feel they work better adapted to the R than mounted to a traditional dslr. I'm holding out for the RP 16-35mm. Also releasing very soon, maybe tomorrow, is the adapter with either the drop in polarizer or ND filter ring. I got the polarizer version preordered. Literally one filter for ANY lens attached via the adapter! I can't wait to boost contrast and saturation on wildlife on very bright days where I can afford the stop in slowness. Eagles beware, lol!!!!!!!!



I had initially thought the same way -- that the drop in adapters would be the way to go. However, as more RF lenses are being released, I'm seeing less value in it as I'll be transitioning from EF to RF.


----------



## shawnee photographer (Feb 27, 2019)

Random Orbits said:


> I had initially thought the same way -- that the drop in adapters would be the way to go. However, as more RF lenses are being released, I'm seeing less value in it as I'll be transitioning from EF to RF.



Even if I transition most of middle distance lens to RF, the rear mounted polarizer will be helpful for those super long distances and ultrawide. I'm curious (and hopeful) to see if I can get it to work at 8mm.


----------



## gts (Feb 27, 2019)

Chavim said:


> Hey @Mr_EMan I ordered the RP and the 35mm last week and they charged my credit card yesterday. Hopefully shipping out today.
> 
> Then wait for the UPS notice on my door, then ask them to hold the package at a UPS store.....



If you are waiting for a delivery attempt and door tag before requesting a hold at a UPS location you are doing it wrong. As soon as you get a UPS tracking number for the shipment go online and request a delivery change to a hold for pickup at the UPS location. That is what I always do with high value packages that require a signature for delivery so I save a day of delivery time.


----------



## Tom W (Feb 27, 2019)

I just checked - "shipped", but no tracking number yet.


----------



## Adelino (Feb 27, 2019)

Skywise said:


> Waiting for the reviews - if this ends up being a 6D II+ it might be worth the jump.


This is one camera that the reviews are going to show everything very much like what is expected, 6DII sensor and IQ, great auto focus with ok eye AF, Video issues we all know about from the specs. I bet nobody pre-ordering will be disappointed, Some naysers will come around just liek the 6D2 and the R.


----------



## Chavim (Feb 27, 2019)

gts said:


> If you are waiting for a delivery attempt and door tag before requesting a hold at a UPS location you are doing it wrong. As soon as you get a UPS tracking number for the shipment go online and request a delivery change to a hold for pickup at the UPS location. That is what I always do with high value packages that require a signature for delivery so I save a day of delivery time.



Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## mangobutter (Feb 27, 2019)

I'd love to have native glass but I have a feeling everything introduced will be mega expensive. For example Canon's 100mm F2 (an absolute secret/hidden gem no one talks about) -- I got mine for $250 shipped. I can wipe the floor with any $2000 L zoom. for 10% of the cost. If Canon came out with a 100MM F2 IS for $500 i'd bite. But that sounds far fetched. That's just one example. There's many great EF hits out there. 

I wish Canon redoes the 40mm pancake.. another gem. and i don't use the term gem lightly.. i'm very very picky about lens performance. 

Take a look at what the 100mm F2 does... (of course with a decent user behind it) haha .. and this photo is incredibly sharp at full res corner to corner. Taken from a moving car too @ 80mph.





BTW just received my R.. battery fully dead. charging.

feel like a chump though.. got mine for $1990 refurbished (means someone opened the box and returned it) but they're selling on ebay new as of yesterday for $1899. oh well.


----------



## webazoid (Feb 27, 2019)

The adapter delivered today. No word on when body will he sent. I sure hope they send body today. Otherwise, i’d Be pretty upset that they sentence adapter so we couldn’t cancel and buy somewhere else.


----------



## gts (Feb 27, 2019)

Chavim said:


> Am I doing it wrong?
> 
> View attachment 183340



Hmm, maybe there is a shipment option that forces a delivery attempt at the original detestation address before the delivery can be redirected to a hold at location? I don't think I have ever had that happen with UPS shipments with any of the cameras and lenses that B&H has shipped to me (but maybe I have when FedEx was delivering my last cell phone). Have you registered at UPS for a UPS My Choice® account and signed in with that? Maybe some delivery change options require that. Anyway, didn't want to derail the thread with UPS issues...


----------



## hmatthes (Feb 27, 2019)

Scooter said:


> I'm traveling to Europe in a month and thought this would be the perfect travel camera. I'm anxiously awaiting my tracking number, just like the rest of you. I also ordered the rf 24-105mm kit. Any thoughts on a complimentary lens or lenses for a week on the Mediterranean?


RF 35mm f1.8 is an outstanding lens on my R and should be a natural on the smaller RP... and under $450


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 27, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> I agonized over the RP vs. the EOS R. I decided on the EOS R. I get it today!! Excited.
> 
> The reasons that swayed me were:
> 
> ...


If I were you I would set the control ring on the lens to your AV (Aperture priority) and the control tab/slider on the back of the camera to change TV (or ISO)...

Have fun with your new setup!!! Post some pics somewhere...are you on Facebook - join the Canon Cameras forum there.


----------



## flip314 (Feb 27, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> I agonized over the RP vs. the EOS R. I decided on the EOS R. I get it today!! Excited.



It's a bit ironic, but the RP also made the R look more attractive to me. I'm not sure if I'll get one or wait, but I think paying for the better sensor is worth it


----------



## mangobutter (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks, will post some photos soon I hope with the new lens setups. Excited to try the Tamron 45 VC. As far as the R.. it does look more attractive. I just charged the battery 75% (couldn't wait til 100) and set up some menu stuff. In the hand it feels incredibly good. smaller in hand than it looks in photos (which is a good thing)

I love how ergonomic the shutter button is...I love my Fujis but i never liked how the fuji shutter button is completely up right. it will take me getting used to the Canon way again (the correct way). 

I shot Canon since 05 then switched to Fuji, now switching back to Canon (as my primary) 

I actually never stopped shooting Canon. Had an M, then M3, then M6. The M6 is up for sale on eBay. 10/10 condition! i'm sure someone can find it if interested. lol


----------



## Chavim (Feb 27, 2019)

Adorama is torturing me. Shipped the 35mm lens and the adapter but has not shipped the RP and the grip yet.


----------



## mangobutter (Feb 27, 2019)

Chavim said:


> Adorama is torturing me. Shipped the 35mm lens and the adapter but has not shipped the RP and the grip yet.



you'll get there. been waiting since last Thursday for my R. didn't get a shipment notice until Monday morning. pins and needles since. lol.


----------



## RedPixels (Feb 27, 2019)

Post on reddit saying that for some ordered, the grips are backordered and some kits aren’t shipping until the grips are in.


----------



## shawnee photographer (Feb 27, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> I'd love to have native glass but I have a feeling everything introduced will be mega expensive. For example Canon's 100mm F2 (an absolute secret/hidden gem no one talks about) -- I got mine for $250 shipped. I can wipe the floor with any $2000 L zoom. for 10% of the cost. If Canon came out with a 100MM F2 IS for $500 i'd bite. But that sounds far fetched. That's just one example. There's many great EF hits out there.
> 
> I wish Canon redoes the 40mm pancake.. another gem. and i don't use the term gem lightly.. i'm very very picky about lens performance.
> 
> ...


 
That is a nice lens at a value. Another great one is the 100mm 2.8 macro. Equally sharp and you get true macro at the expensive of not being f2. I got a great first generation one for $200.


----------



## webazoid (Feb 27, 2019)

RedPixels said:


> Post on reddit saying that for some ordered, the grips are backordered and some kits aren’t shipping until the grips are in.


That would suck. I wouldn’t recommend buying camera only from adorama. I just need camera and adapter. The grips can wait.


----------



## flip314 (Feb 27, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> I'd love to have native glass but I have a feeling everything introduced will be mega expensive. For example Canon's 100mm F2 (an absolute secret/hidden gem no one talks about) -- I got mine for $250 shipped.



I've seen the 100mm f2 on quite a few lists of good affordable lenses, though it's true it doesn't often show up on lists of lenses just for how good it is on its other merits. It's often mentioned beside the quite similar 85mm f1.8 with the recommendation that you should get one OR the other.

I think the EF system in general is a goldmine for many, many used lenses that are both good and affordable. It's unfortunate that people neglect this when discussing the RF system. People hate on adapters because so many companies have gotten them wrong (and there are obvious issues with adapting lenses to different manufacturers), but from all accounts Canon got it right and the adapters almost make EF lenses better (better AF performance, lets you use them on better featured bodies)


----------



## mangobutter (Feb 28, 2019)

flip314 said:


> I've seen the 100mm f2 on quite a few lists of good affordable lenses, though it's true it doesn't often show up on lists of lenses just for how good it is on its other merits. It's often mentioned beside the quite similar 85mm f1.8 with the recommendation that you should get one OR the other.
> 
> I think the EF system in general is a goldmine for many, many used lenses that are both good and affordable. It's unfortunate that people neglect this when discussing the RF system. People hate on adapters because so many companies have gotten them wrong (and there are obvious issues with adapting lenses to different manufacturers), but from all accounts Canon got it right and the adapters almost make EF lenses better (better AF performance, lets you use them on better featured bodies)



Yes Canon did get it right from what i've seen. i'll test today!

as for the 85 vs 100 debate.. It's similar yes but the 100 is superior. i've owned multiple copies of both. in fact i've owned multiple copies of many canon L and non-L glass. =) 85 is good but the 100 is great. 

100 is metal threads while 85 has plastic.

85 is a tad soft wide open. 100 f2 is very very sharp wide open. but not perfectly sharp. Very similar to the 135L (which i've also owned several of)

Sharpest lens I ever used is my Fuji 90mm F2. It's perfectly sharp.

wide open Fuji 90mm. At 1:1, it's scary detailed. to the extreme corners.


----------



## Generalized Specialist (Feb 28, 2019)

Sweet! I see the RP's are in stock at Henrys here in Canada already so I expect to be getting mine real soon now  Looks like up here we get the EF mount adapter and an extra battery instead of the grip extention. Can't wait!


----------



## Mr_EMan (Feb 28, 2019)

Skywise said:


> Waiting for the reviews - if this ends up being a 6D II+ it might be worth the jump.



This is the "review" that pushed me to buy the RP. Uh... this video is not for everyone, especially in this forum.


----------



## dtaylor (Feb 28, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> 100 is metal threads while 85 has plastic.



The 85mm f/1.8 USM has metal threads. Not saying it's better or worse than the 100mm f/2 USM , just pointing that out.


----------



## YnR (Feb 28, 2019)

What is going on with Adorama? They cancelled my order because my Apple Pay transaction from a week ago expired, so I had to reorder. Now they’re saying it’s on back order and a rep said no clue when cameras will be available.  Has anyone had their camera ship?


----------



## DanM (Feb 28, 2019)

I popped into a local camera shop this afternoon as they had the new Fuji X-T30 'hands on' for a day, along with the X-T3, and while we were chatting, the RP was mentioned, and lo and behold, they brought an RP out from the back, and I have to say, it is a lovely camera. The Fuji's are beautiful cameras with a lot of features, but I instantly liked the RP more, and it would make a great travel camera. There's a few deal breakers for me and it's clearly an entry level camera though. Also had a chance to handle and test out an R, and if it had 2 card slots, may have bought it on the spot. It was so comfortable to hold and use (except that multi function bar) and despite the specs bashing it's recieved, it is a superb camera.


----------



## HillbillyInBC (Feb 28, 2019)

I got my ship confirmation from The Camera Store in Calgary. Estimated delivery date is Monday. As noted above, we get an extra battery instead of the grip here in Canuckistan.

This is my first time as a launch customer for a new body. Any guesses how long I'll be shooting JPEGs while waiting for Lightroom support?


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 28, 2019)

Mine shipped today. I am usually NOT an early adopter. Last time I jumped early was the old Eos M (first iteration) and I was disappointed. But, I did handle the R in a store a couple of months ago. It was impressive but not enough to make me jump to mirrorless as my primary piece. But, smaller and lighter FF as a secondary body? I am excited. And I was able to sell some of the stuff I am replacing to ease the financial hit.

Sure hope LR and Topaz are ready for this camera's RAW output.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 28, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> I agonized over the RP vs. the EOS R. I decided on the EOS R. I get it today!! Excited.
> 
> The reasons that swayed me were:
> 
> ...


I won’t say I agonized over the decision, but I did give it some thought and like you, I opted for the R (it arrives tomorrow). The lower price of the RP was tempting, but I was swayed by:

• Faster frame rate
• The better EVF, which I hope makes the transition from an OVF easier
• Higher shutter durability
• Presumed accessory availability (e.g., RRS L-bracket)

Wasn’t worried about the RP’s smaller battery, as I have spares for the M6 that uses the same battery.


----------



## webazoid (Feb 28, 2019)

Adorama shipped mine today.


----------



## jeanluc (Feb 28, 2019)

Usually not that long, but the wait sure SEEMS long lol...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 28, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> I won’t say I agonized over the decision, but I did give it some thought and like you, I opted for the R (it arrives tomorrow). The lower price of the RP was tempting, but I was swayed by:
> 
> • Faster frame rate
> • The better EVF, which I hope makes the transition from an OVF easier
> ...



Curious to hear what features this camera gives that were important to you. The ND adapter is up there for me as well as the size/weight for certain types of holiday travel. I don't like traipsing around cities with the 1DX2 around my neck.

Jack


----------



## Chavim (Feb 28, 2019)

YnR said:


> What is going on with Adorama? They cancelled my order because my Apple Pay transaction from a week ago expired, so I had to reorder. Now they’re saying it’s on back order and a rep said no clue when cameras will be available.  Has anyone had their camera ship?



Yeah, I ordered the body only package and my camera was shipped last night.


----------



## Chavim (Feb 28, 2019)

HillbillyInBC said:


> I got my ship confirmation from The Camera Store in Calgary. Estimated delivery date is Monday. As noted above, we get an extra battery instead of the grip here in Canuckistan.
> 
> This is my first time as a launch customer for a new body. Any guesses how long I'll be shooting JPEGs while waiting for Lightroom support?



Nice. I rather have an extra battery than the grip.

Canon's DPP software should work with the RP's raw right away.


----------



## HillbillyInBC (Feb 28, 2019)

Chavim said:


> Nice. I rather have an extra battery than the grip.
> 
> Canon's DPP software should work with the RP's raw right away.



I'd also prefer the extra battery; I was planning to buy one with it anyway. I might end up getting the grip extender once I've tried it out, but I don't need the hands-on to know I want a second battery.

I'll just shoot RAW+JPEG to begin with and file away the raws until Adobe comes through.


----------



## RedPixels (Feb 28, 2019)

Someone on youtube posted 4K video from the RP shot on the RF 24-105. The captions are in Norwegian but it's simple enough to google translate. The video honestly doesn't look that bad even at a 1.74 crop. Of course there is no Clog but you could load a profile to help with grading though it won't be a direct/complete replacement for clog.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 28, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Curious to hear what features this camera gives that were important to you. The ND adapter is up there for me as well as the size/weight for certain types of holiday travel. I don't like traipsing around cities with the 1DX2 around my neck.


The main rationale for the R was a smaller FF camera for travel. What really pushed me over the edge was the availability of the variND filter adapter, because two of my main lenses for architecture are the TS-E 17 and the 11-24L (I do have the WonderPana 145mm for the TS-E 17, but it’s a pain to bring along on trips, and thus I never bothered getting the even larger front filters for the 11-24). I’m still not seeing the adapter available, so I won’t have it for my trip (leaving on Sunday), but that’s ok because this trip will be landscapes not architecture, so I may take only the RF 24-105 ( I have plenty of 77mm filters). 

When I want really small, e.g. for local daytime family outings, it’s hard to beat the M6.


----------



## yinzer (Feb 28, 2019)

Lok just put up a CP+ video and there's a *GOLD *version of the RP coming in mid-March. It's terrible and I want it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 28, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> The main rationale for the R was a smaller FF camera for travel. What really pushed me over the edge was the availability of the variND filter adapter, because two of my main lenses for architecture are the TS-E 17 and the 11-24L (I do have the WonderPana 145mm for the TS-E 17, but it’s a pain to bring along on trips, and thus I never bothered getting the even larger front filters for the 11-24). I’m still not seeing the adapter available, so I won’t have it for my trip (leaving on Sunday), but that’s ok because this trip will be landscapes not architecture, so I may take only the RF 24-105 ( I have plenty of 77mm filters).
> 
> When I want really small, e.g. for local daytime family outings, it’s hard to beat the M6.


In exactly the same situation, almost to the letter, however I have held off at the moment to see what the ‘pro’ R brings.


----------



## Talys (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm happy with the R, and won't get an RP. However, there are some things I don't like about R -- like many others, I'm not fond of the dial, the rocker switch and the lack of a thumb dial at/instead of the D-pad, and I'd love a few more buttons. I do like the changes that Canon made on the cheaper RP, adapting to user feedback. I think it bodes well for R+, R Pro or R2.

I will almost certainly buy the next higher-end-than-RP Canon mirrorless, but I'll probably the next 5D series DSLR, too -- provided that Canon gives it an articulating screen.

I am not in a rush to buy RF lenses, as my EF lenses work wonderfully. Most likely, I will judiciously buy lenses that I can't get in EF (because outside of super telephotos, I own most of the EF lenses I want), like the 28-70/2.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 28, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> In exactly the same situation, almost to the letter, however I have held off at the moment to see what the ‘pro’ R brings.


That was my initial plan, but I became impatient. 

If the ‘pro’ R is that much better, I’ll upgrade. I’ve been fine with 18 MP FF, so it’ll have to be something more than just resolution.


----------



## neto velasco (Feb 28, 2019)

YnR said:


> What is going on with Adorama? They cancelled my order because my Apple Pay transaction from a week ago expired, so I had to reorder. Now they’re saying it’s on back order and a rep said no clue when cameras will be available.  Has anyone had their camera ship?


Yes, It shipped yesterday and It arrived today before 10:30 am, I ordered through adorama as well about a week ago but not on apple pay, sorry to hear that hopefully you can get it soon! or I think B&H do have them in stock


----------



## Mr_EMan (Feb 28, 2019)

I called Adorama and the extension grip I had picked out was on back order, so they put my whole order on hold. So now they're going to ship just the camera (w/24-105 mm), and send the rest later. Hopefully this will ship out today. I'm not good with delayed gratification.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 28, 2019)

Talys said:


> I am not in a rush to buy RF lenses, as my EF lenses work wonderfully. Most likely, I will judiciously buy lenses that I can't get in EF (because outside of super telephotos, I own most of the EF lenses I want), like the 28-70/2.


Nor am I, for the same reason. But I did get the RF 24-105 as a convenient, native walkaround lens.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 28, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nor am I, for the same reason. But I did get the RF 24-105 as a convenient, native walkaround lens.


For similar reasons, I am very curious to see how the RF 24-240 lens performs. That could be a great walkabout lens too......


----------



## David the street guy (Feb 28, 2019)

Random Orbits said:


> I had initially thought the same way -- that the drop in adapters would be the way to go. However, as more RF lenses are being released, I'm seeing less value in it as I'll be transitioning from EF to RF.



That's exactly the question that came to me when I first saw that great idea of one drop-in adapter for all my lenses: wouldn't it be great if you also could use it with your RF lenses?
If I "go R", my next lenses will most likely be RF lenses, it would be frustrating to be stuck with a 500$ adapter that can only be used on my "old" lenses…

My guess is that if the thing is popular, an RF only version will be released.


----------



## David the street guy (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm confused… 
I've been ready to put my (large) hands on a new camera for a while, now, as I'm still using the big, bulky, loud and heavy 1D mark ii. 
The new RP is tempting, but I fear I may regret my 8.5 images per second, the fantastic feel that the 1D gives me when my hand wraps around it with enough space for all my fingers, it's robustness, and all that sort of things.

I guess I'm waiting for the next R, but maybe the RP is good enough for now? I sincerely don't know…


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 1, 2019)

David the street guy said:


> That's exactly the question that came to me when I first saw that great idea of one drop-in adapter for all my lenses: wouldn't it be great if you also could use it with your RF lenses?
> 
> My guess is that if the thing is popular, an RF only version will be released.


Ummmm, no. Why not? Because physics.


----------



## Jaysheldon (Mar 1, 2019)

I was at Henry's in Toronto this afternoon. I see the RP body is priced at CDN$1699, and the 6D2 body at $1999. I wonder if Canon is saying 'If you want 6.5 FPS continuous you'll have to shell out $300."


----------



## RayValdez360 (Mar 1, 2019)

Jaysheldon said:


> I was at Henry's in Toronto this afternoon. I see the RP body is priced at CDN$1699, and the 6D2 body at $1999. I wonder if Canon is saying 'If you want 6.5 FPS continuous you'll have to shell out $300."


a lot of older stuff keeps its same price. I guess companies dont feel like adjusting the price.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 1, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ummmm, no. Why not? Because physics.


That seems to keep cropping up. It also interferes with my perpetual motion machine and keeps it from working. However, I have great expectations for my new Faster than Light Drive.


----------



## Chavim (Mar 1, 2019)

gts said:


> Hmm, maybe there is a shipment option that forces a delivery attempt at the original detestation address before the delivery can be redirected to a hold at location? I don't think I have ever had that happen with UPS shipments with any of the cameras and lenses that B&H has shipped to me (but maybe I have when FedEx was delivering my last cell phone). Have you registered at UPS for a UPS My Choice® account and signed in with that? Maybe some delivery change options require that. Anyway, didn't want to derail the thread with UPS issues...



I dug around a little more and yeah, the options can be restricted by the shipper.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 1, 2019)

Just played with one plus RF 24-105mm. Lovely little camera. Very responsive AF. Tried it with a Tamron 100-400mm to see if would make a lightweight pair but it focussed very slowly. Maybe the lens needed a firmware upgrade. 
It's a little winner.


----------



## Mr_EMan (Mar 1, 2019)

Well, UPS just said they delivered it. Pretty sad that the red grip was out of stock. I really wanted to try it out. I'll probably hold off using the RP until I get that grip. Don't want my pinky flapping in the wind.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 1, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> I won’t say I agonized over the decision, but I did give it some thought and like you, I opted for the R (it arrives tomorrow). The lower price of the RP was tempting, but I was swayed by:
> 
> • Faster frame rate
> • The better EVF, which I hope makes the transition from an OVF easier
> ...


Will you be using the M6 in future - neat for travel?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 1, 2019)

Mr_EMan said:


> Well, UPS just said they delivered it. Pretty sad that the red grip was out of stock. I really wanted to try it out. I'll probably hold off using the RP until I get that grip. Don't want my pinky flapping in the wind.


Mine arrived today, a day after my camera bundle did. I have medium sized hands, and I'm going to try shooting with and without the extension. If you wear gloves larger than medium, you'll probably enjoy the extension.


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 1, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> For similar reasons, I am very curious to see how the RF 24-240 lens performs. That could be a great walkabout lens too......



If you get a free EOS RP with the RF 24-240 @2k $/EUR ... why not? Just kidding. If that lens performs well it will be 1500 bucks or so and I love the idea of a compact, lightweigth lightweight (EDIT: not always th ) FF camera with 10x zoom for convenience. And great for video too after firmware 1.3 with 24p in 1080p for FF and crop mode (resulting in 16x effective zoom range)!


----------



## David the street guy (Mar 1, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ummmm, no. Why not? Because physics.



Hmmm… Well, I kinda need an explanation, here!


----------



## Scooter (Mar 1, 2019)

David the street guy said:


> Hmmm… Well, I kinda need an explanation, here!


After years of reading these forums, but not saying much, I think I know the answer to this one in simple terms. The EF lenses need to be farther away from the sensor to produce the image. The EF to RF adapter provides that extra distance, and Canon is conveniently using that extra space to allow a filter. Since that extra space won't work with RF lenses, you can't create an "adapter" for filters.


----------



## David the street guy (Mar 1, 2019)

Scooter said:


> After years of reading these forums, but not saying much, I think I know the answer to this one in simple terms. The EF lenses need to be farther away from the sensor to produce the image. The EF to RF adapter provides that extra distance, and Canon is conveniently using that extra space to allow a filter. Since that extra space won't work with RF lenses, you can't create an "adapter" for filters.



Thank you very much, that makes sense!


----------



## flip314 (Mar 1, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> If you get a free EOS RP with the RF 24-240 @2k $/EUR ... why not? Just kidding. If that lens performs well it will be 1500 bucks or so and I love the idea of a compact, lightweigth lightweight (EDIT: not always th ) FF camera with 10x zoom for convenience. And great for video too after firmware 1.3 with 24p in 1080p for FF and crop mode (resulting in 16x effective zoom range)!



I can't see it selling at that price, honestly. It's not an L lens (I expect there will eventually be an RF 28-300L or similar). The Nikon FX 28-300 is only $950 MSRP, I expect the RF 24-240 would have to be similar or less.


----------



## Marximusprime (Mar 1, 2019)

I just got my RP this afternoon (from B&H; when I checked Adorama it was backordered). I like it. It fits beautifully in my hand with the grip extension, vastly superior to my A7 III (I bought an L-bracket for that camera just to get it close to being somewhat comfortable). I've decided that it's not a mirrorless 6D II, though. I think it's far closer to a full-frame M50. Almost everything (menus, AF options, etc.) is the same. At any rate, I got two spare Wasabi batteries and I'm gonna give it a workout in DC tomorrow. It's a nice camera.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 1, 2019)

Marximusprime said:


> I just got my RP this afternoon (from B&H; when I checked Adorama it was backordered). I like it. It fits beautifully in my hand with the grip extension, vastly superior to my A7 III (I bought an L-bracket for that camera just to get it close to being somewhat comfortable). I've decided that it's not a mirrorless 6D II, though. I think it's far closer to a full-frame M50. Almost everything (menus, AF options, etc.) is the same. At any rate, I got two spare Wasabi batteries and I'm gonna give it a workout in DC tomorrow. It's a nice camera.


Looking forward to hear about your experiences with your new toy.


----------



## Marximusprime (Mar 2, 2019)

I'd like to modify the above statement. I owned a Lumix G9 briefly, and that might have been the most comfortable hand grip on a camera that I've personally used, but the RP makes for one heck of a competitor. I have a 25mm lens for my EM5 II for walking around, but I think I'd rather just use the RP and the adapted Canon 40mm f/2.8. The differences in size and weight are negligible, and the RP is certainly more comfortable than the Olympus, even with the grip I added on to that camera.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 2, 2019)

I took a few test shots, using the RF 35 F1.8 lens, and the obligatory first models for a new camera. Yes, that's right, cats. Here's a link the Flickr album. https://flic.kr/s/aHsmwaqbr1 Please note this was for fun, and by no means was it a test of the camera's ability, or my inability.


----------



## 1Zach1 (Mar 2, 2019)

Can anyone who has the RP in hand comment on the viewfinder? I’m hoping for some place between the M50 and R, but expecting it is just the M50 viewfinder.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 2, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Will you be using the M6 in future - neat for travel?


Mainly for local family/day outings, or during family trips to destinations where photography won’t be a partial goal.


----------



## flip314 (Mar 2, 2019)

Scooter said:


> I took a few test shots, using the RF 35 F1.8 lens, and the obligatory first models for a new camera. Yes, that's right, cats. Here's a link the Flickr album. https://flic.kr/s/aHsmwaqbr1 Please note this was for fun, and by no means was it a test of the camera's ability, or my inability.



Most of my photos over the last year have been of my house cat, it's too tempting even though he hates it. Most of the remaining photos are shots of lions in South Africa. I guess I just like cats.


----------



## Marximusprime (Mar 2, 2019)

1Zach1 said:


> Can anyone who has the RP in hand comment on the viewfinder? I’m hoping for some place between the M50 and R, but expecting it is just the M50 viewfinder.


It's been a little bit since I've owned the M50, but it is very similar, if not identical, as far as I can remember. It does react a bit faster, in terms of the time it takes to switch to the EVF once you move your eye there. Faster than the M50, which is a mercy because the M50 was dog slow, but slower than the R/A7 III.


----------



## YnR (Mar 2, 2019)

Got mine last night. Adorama forgot to send the grip which I think I’m going to need but otherwise seems like a nice a little setup. The EVF is going to take getting used to and hope the battery holds out but I don’t know if those will actually be an issue for me. Build quality seems nice especially at the price point. Excited to see my images out of this little guy.


----------



## Marximusprime (Mar 3, 2019)

I went to the US Botanic Garden in DC this afternoon. I was using the RP with the adapted EF 24-105 II. Here's the Flickr album with some shots:


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157707099549165


Those are all straight out of the camera JPEGs. It performed pretty well. I had one battery die on me kinda early, even in Eco Mode for most of it, but I think it was partially due to me using that battery straight out of the package and not charging it fully. It's difficult to tell with only three bars/no % in the battery life indicator. Good colors, okay performance at higher ISOs. And the grip with the extension continues to fit my hand extraordinarily well. I haven't decided if I'll keep it yet. I have an A7 III, and it's better in many ways, but adapted Canon glass doesn't perform on the Sony as well as it does on the RP. I'll need to figure something out if somebody wants me to shoot a wedding.


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 3, 2019)

I tried to like that camera but the missing video modes are a big caveat for ME because I wanted to be open to use it for some documentary stuff maybe with 24p. And in germany there is no body only option - only maybe via digitalrev and the difference between EOS RP (~1500) and EOS R (~1950) is marginal if you consider the features. Why body only? - I WANT the CONTROL RING adapter because I want back the functionality of an aperture ring back, missing it severely since I use EF glass. In Germany EOS RP is 1500 EUR with standard adapter which will go into a drawer for the rest of its / my life so it's wasting money and other resources.

Thanks to Scooter and Marximusprime for delivering some photos and remarks about the EOS RP - after watching too many videos about the "shiny surface" or "spec lists" of the RP it's good to see some remarks of people who have really used the camera.


----------



## YnR (Mar 3, 2019)

Got to shoot around with the RP yesterday. Has some great features for the price point. Haven’t had a chance to open up the files but really enjoyed using it.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 3, 2019)

I added a few quick shots of my backyard and side yard. Hopefully it helps some of you with respect to jpg, quasi point and shoot capabilities for this camera. Resharing the link for ease of access. https://flic.kr/s/aHsmwaqbr1 I'm hoping for a nicer day soon so I can test the camera out as a true travel camera.


----------

